# دائرة للطوارئ تقوم بشحن هاتفك باستخدام بطارية واحدة بأصغر حجم aaa



## nasser321 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
و أًصلى و أسلم على رسول الله

قم بتصنيع الدائرة و ضغط مسافاتها إلى أقصى ذكاء لك 







ويمكنك إستخدام بطارية واحدة أو إثنين أو ثلاثة سواء من بطارية الشحن النيكل كادميوم حتى الألكالين
حيث إن الدائرة تعمل بدخل يبداء من 0.7 فولت حتى 5 فولت وتخرج 5 الى 5.5 فولت بقوة 0.2 أمبير
وإليكم رسم الدائرة التخطيطى مع صور للمكونات






المكونات المستخدمة هى :-

عدد 1 أى سى MAX756
عدد 2 مكثف 100uF
عدد 2 مكثف 0.1uF
عدد 1 دايود 1N5817
عدد 1 ليد 22uH






لقد قمت بنقل و إعداد و ترجمة من مواقع أجنبية ولم أقم
بأى إختراع و لكن إخراج الصور والموضوع فقط




-





الروابط الاجنيبة:
http://www.reuk.co.uk/DC-Voltage-Multiplier-Circuit-Plans.htm
http://www.eleccircuit.com/max756-25v-35v-to-5v-step-up-dc-dc-converter/
http://trandi.wordpress.com/category/electronics/

لمعلومات أكثر عن MAX756 إضغط هنا ****

إنى أعلم بأن هناك دوائر أفضل منها فأرجو ممن لديه الأفضل فليثرى الموضوع آجركم الله
-


----------



## HMS (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك .. فعلاً موضوع رائع ..


----------



## nasser321 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سقطت هذه الصورة سهوا ولا يمكننى وضعها بالمشاركة الاولى

ويمكنك إستخدام بطارية واحدة أو إثنين أو ثلاثة سواء من بطارية الشحن النيكل كادميوم حتى الألكالين
حيث إن الدائرة تعمل بدخل يبداء من 0.7 فولت حتى 5 فولت وتخرج 5 الى 5.5 فولت بقوة 0.2 أمبير
وإليكم رسم الدائرة التخطيطى مع صور للمكونات







المكونات المستخدمة هى :-

عدد 1 أى سى MAX756
عدد 2 مكثف 100uF
عدد 2 مكثف 0.1uF
عدد 1 دايود 1N5817
عدد 1موشر القوى 22uH ملف


----------



## tooot1 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

اذا تكرم الأخ او اي عضو ان يرشدني لماذا ربطت هذه العناصر مع بعضها بهذا الترتيب


----------



## ميدو مان (1 أكتوبر 2010)

دائرتك فعلا جميلة جدا لو حضرتك جربتها واشتغلت تمام تبقى دائرة رائعة جدا ومفيدة 


انا هاعملها فعلا وهاقولك على النتيجة 
بارك الله فيك


----------

